# Bill Williams Profitunity clients



## OzAsh (12 November 2009)

Anyone here a student of Bill Williams Profitunity system?
I mean a private student not one of his book buyers. Not to insult or upset the book buyers as all his students started out with his books.
If you are I would like to touch base - PM me if you want to keep it private.
Ash


----------



## prawn_86 (12 November 2009)

...spam...sense..tingling...


----------



## skyQuake (12 November 2009)

LOL @ "Profitunity" 
I think that screams loud enough for people to stay away.


----------



## kam75 (12 November 2009)

Actually don't piss this thread off yet guys...

I've never done Bill's courses but have read his book 'Trading Chaos' and traded Forex with his system on MT4.  I actually have found it of a lot of interest and more profitable than anything else I've come across or been able to develop, to trade FX that is.  But I haven't traded it long enough to really convince myself that it works, over the long term.

Bill says in his book that if you ever doubt his system works, pay him a visit in his trading room.  Next time I'm in the US, I will do that.  Would certainly like to see his method work as well as he describes it in his book.


----------



## OzAsh (13 November 2009)

So I post a simple question and I am spamming  - sheesh. 
Ash


----------



## So_Cynical (13 November 2009)

OzAsh said:


> So I post a simple question and I am spamming  - sheesh.
> Ash




You asked a loaded question...you got the appropriate response.

Profitunity  lol


----------



## Timmy (14 November 2009)

There is a thread recently started by sinner on Bill Williams' methods, might be of interest:

Trading Chaos


----------



## nunthewiser (14 November 2009)

What is a " Profitunity " client and what does it mean ? ?


----------



## Ralph69 (25 November 2013)

OzAsh said:


> Anyone here a student of Bill Williams Profitunity system?
> I mean a private student not one of his book buyers. Not to insult or upset the book buyers as all his students started out with his books.
> If you are I would like to touch base - PM me if you want to keep it private.
> Ash




Profitunity have changed their indicators, they said that the markets are less trending than a few years ago, their old indicators were fractal, balance line, zones, AO, AC, their new indicators are divergent bars, super AO, wiseman and breakout fractal. Unlike other trading systems they offer methods to get in and out of a trade and email support. I was looking at Gann before and while the market would turn (at times) on the date that I had forecast I still couldn't figure out how to get in and out - to make money


----------



## Ralph69 (1 January 2020)

OzAsh said:


> Anyone here a student of Bill Williams Profitunity system?
> I mean a private student not one of his book buyers. Not to insult or upset the book buyers as all his students started out with his books.
> If you are I would like to touch base - PM me if you want to keep it private.
> Ash



Mate - did you have any luck with Profitunities methods?


----------

